# Long 610/ universal 640 dtc rim replacement



## marinemedicinc (8 mo ago)

I have a 1986 long 610/ universal 640dtc with 16.9 x 30 tire's. Looking for a replacement rim in the US, lots in Canada. Any ideas


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Here are 6ea. Long 610's listed in salvage.


https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/long/610/farm-equipment



Will this rim will fit??








WHEEL28 14 X 30 Rear Rim For LONG-FIAT Tractors | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WHEEL28 14 X 30 Rear Rim For LONG-FIAT Tractors at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

